# Solved: Screen goes blank occasionally when in IE



## PAT W (Jun 9, 2002)

When I'm using IE the screen occasionally goes blank and it only happens when using IE. The power is still there. I have taken out the cable connection and re- fitted it in case it was a bit loose. It doesn't appear to have made any difference. I can go for days without it happening at all and then it can happen twice in the same session.

Can anyone help please ?

Thanks 

Pat W


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try an IE fix.
Start>programs>accessories>system tools>system information>tools>IE repair.
If not.
http://www.winxptutor.com/download/iefix.zip


----------



## PAT W (Jun 9, 2002)

I've done the IE repair so I'll see what happens over the next few days and reply again after that.
Thanks for the info 
Pat W


----------



## PAT W (Jun 9, 2002)

Well I've used IE quite a lot over the weekend - and no problems so it looks like it's fixed.

Thanks a lot

Pat W


----------

